# Ευρυζωνικές συνδέσεις και τεχνολογία > Σταθερή & Κινητή Τηλεφωνία > Isdn - Pstn >  Ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία ΟΤΕ - Τι είναι αυτό;

## doki

Έκανα αίτηση για γραμμή isdn - και μου είπαν ότι στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει  μια νέα υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ, η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία. (Κάπου διάβασα εδώ σε κάποιο άρθρο, ότι έτσι λένε το voip του ΟΤΕ!!!!)
Ξέρει κανένας περισσότερα για αυτήν ; Είναι ποιοτικά καλή τηλεφωνική υπηρεσία; Έχει HD ποιότητα ήχου;  Ή είναι έκπτωση τηλεφωνικής ποιότητας;

----------


## jkoukos

Γενικά σαν ποιότητα το voip είναι τουλάχιστον ισάξιο με την παραδοσιακή τηλεφωνία και σιγά-σιγά όλοι οι πάροχοι θα πάνε προ αυτήν.
Τα μοναδικά "προβλήματα" είναι ότι οι τηλεφωνικές συσκευές πρέπει να συνδέονται πάνω στον router (μέσω αυτού έρχεται η τηλεφωνία), αν και υπάρχουν λύσεις για δυνατότητα να χρησιμοποιηθούν σε οποιαδήποτε πρίζα του σπιτιού και ότι σε περίπτωση διακοπής τροφοδοσίας από την ΔΕΗ, δεν θα λειτουργεί η υπηρεσία. Μόνη λύση η χρήση ενός UPS.

----------


## _alx_

Είναι για οικιακή χρήση ή εταιρική; 

Αν είναι για οικιακή το τηλέφωνο σου θα είναι πάνω στο router ή θα σου φέρουν voip συσκευή;
Αν είναι για εταιρική θα είναι εξοπλισμός που κουμπώνει στο κέντρο της εταιρείας ή μέσω sip trunk;

----------


## dimangelid

> Έκανα αίτηση για γραμμή isdn - και μου είπαν ότι στην περιοχή μου υπάρχει  μια νέα υπηρεσία του ΟΤΕ, η ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία. (Κάπου διάβασα εδώ σε κάποιο άρθρο, ότι έτσι λένε το voip του ΟΤΕ!!!!)
> Ξέρει κανένας περισσότερα για αυτήν ; Είναι ποιοτικά καλή τηλεφωνική υπηρεσία; Έχει HD ποιότητα ήχου;  Ή είναι έκπτωση τηλεφωνικής ποιότητας;


Σωστά τα λες, είναι το VoIP του ΟΤΕ. Η ποιότητα λογικά θα είναι ακριβώς η ίδια με το ISDN, οπότε δεν χρειάζεται να ανησυχείς. Τα μόνα μειονεκτήματα είναι ότι η τηλεφωνία θα εξαρτάται από την παροχή ρεύματος και από το πόσο σταθερή είναι η γραμμή σου (αν έχεις ή δεν έχεις αποσυγχρονισμούς δηλαδή) . Επίσης αν σκοπεύεις να συνδέσεις κάποιο τηλεφωνικό Κέντρο με ISDN interface δεν θα μπορέσεις καθώς ο εξοπλισμός που δίνει ο ΟΤΕ για το VoIP βγάζει μόνο αναλογικές θύρες. Σου είπαν ότι είναι υποχρεωτικό να βάλεις την ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνία ή είναι στην δικιά σου κρίση τι θα κάνεις;

----------


## doki

Όχι, δε μου το έθεσαν σαν πλαίσιο - δυνατότητας επιλογής. Μου είπαν ότι στην περιοχή μου ο ΟΤΕ έχει αναπτύξει ή παρέχει τη νέα υπηρεσία: Ευρυζωνική Τηλεφωνία.  Δυστυχώς θέλω να χρησιμοποιήσω isdn αυτόνομες τηλεφωνικές συσκευές. Οπότε καλά έκανες που το ανέφερες, να το συζητήσω με τον τεχνικό!

- - - Updated - - -




> Είναι για οικιακή χρήση ή εταιρική; 
> 
> Αν είναι για οικιακή το τηλέφωνο σου θα είναι πάνω στο router ή θα σου φέρουν voip συσκευή;
> Αν είναι για εταιρική θα είναι εξοπλισμός που κουμπώνει στο κέντρο της εταιρείας ή μέσω sip trunk;


Εταιρική. Αλλά έχω αυτόνομες isdn τηλεφωνικές συσκευές.

----------


## _alx_

Λογικά θα σου φέρουν ανάλογο εξοπλισμό που θα βγάζει isdn interfaces αλλά καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις και να τους εξηγήσεις ότι έχεις isdn συσκευές και όχι απλές αναλογικές για να μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναφέρει ο dimangelid.

----------


## doki

> Λογικά θα σου φέρουν ανάλογο εξοπλισμό που θα βγάζει isdn interfaces αλλά καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις και να τους εξηγήσεις ότι έχεις isdn συσκευές και όχι απλές αναλογικές για να μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναφέρει ο dimangelid.


ο τύπος σύνδεσης της isdn ίδιος δεν είναι με τη δικτυακή;
RJ45 νομίζω..

ή το isdn interface είναι RJ-11 ?

----------


## _alx_

RJ45, αν οι συσκευές σου κουμπώνουν στις θύρες s0 του netmod που έχεις τώρα, είναι isdn, αν κουμπώνουν στις θύρες ab1/ab2 τότε είναι απλές αναλογικές.

----------


## dimangelid

> Λογικά θα σου φέρουν ανάλογο εξοπλισμό που θα βγάζει isdn interfaces αλλά καλύτερα να ρωτήσεις και να τους εξηγήσεις ότι έχεις isdn συσκευές και όχι απλές αναλογικές για να μην βρεθείς προ εκπλήξεων σύμφωνα με αυτά που αναφέρει ο dimangelid.


Εμένα ο ΟΤΕ μου είχε αναφέρει πρόσφατα σε ερωτήσεις μου για νέα σύνδεση ISDN ότι αν θέλω να συνδέσω ISDN τηλεφωνικό κέντρο ή συναγερμό θα δώσουν κανονική ISDN και όχι VoIP, καθώς ο εξοπλισμός τους για το VoIP δεν υποστηρίζει ούτε ψηφιακές συνδέσεις (τις S0 θύρες δηλαδή), ούτε συναγερμό. Όλοι ξέρουμε ότι για το VoIP δίνει το Speedport το οποίο όντως έχει εξόδους μόνο για αναλογικές συσκευές.

----------


## doki

> RJ45, αν οι συσκευές σου κουμπώνουν στις θύρες s0 του netmod που έχεις τώρα, είναι isdn, αν κουμπώνουν στις θύρες ab1/ab2 τότε είναι απλές αναλογικές.


το θέμα τακτοποιήθηκε από μόνο του! 
Από το κέντρο στον τεχνικό είχαν δοθεί οδηγίες για μετατροπή σε κλασική isdn, οπότε λήγει το θέμα. Αν "ήθελα" ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνική σύνδεση θα έπρεπε να κλειστεί νέο ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό κλπ.. οπότε δεν το προχώρησα. 

btw 1 αφού οι isdn συσκευές είναι rj45, άρα συνδέονται σε annex b μόντεμρούτερ (που έχει θύρες rj45) . οπότε... υπάρχει τρόπος για να συνδεθούν σε αυτό - όπως συνδέονταν σε κάποια fritz και να λειτουργούν με αυτό


btw 2 Στην ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (τωρινή κατάσταση που μιλάμε) του ΟΤΕ,  δίνεται voip server, username kai password ;
Αν δίνονται, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθουν από voip τηλεφωνική συσκευή συνδεμένη  σε άλλο τόπο άλλο πάροχο ίντερνετ;
ξέρει κανένας κάτι πάνω σε αυτό;

----------


## dimangelid

> το θέμα τακτοποιήθηκε από μόνο του! 
> Από το κέντρο στον τεχνικό είχαν δοθεί οδηγίες για μετατροπή σε κλασική isdn, οπότε λήγει το θέμα. Αν "ήθελα" ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνική σύνδεση θα έπρεπε να κλειστεί νέο ραντεβού με τον τεχνικό κλπ.. οπότε δεν το προχώρησα. 
> 
> btw 1 αφού οι isdn συσκευές είναι rj45, άρα συνδέονται σε annex b μόντεμρούτερ (που έχει θύρες rj45) . οπότε... υπάρχει τρόπος για να συνδεθούν σε αυτό - όπως συνδέονταν σε κάποια fritz και να λειτουργούν με αυτό
> 
> 
> btw 2 Στην ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνική σύνδεση (τωρινή κατάσταση που μιλάμε) του ΟΤΕ,  δίνεται voip server, username kai password ;
> Αν δίνονται, μπορούν να χρησιμοποιηθουν από voip τηλεφωνική συσκευή συνδεμένη  σε άλλο τόπο άλλο πάροχο ίντερνετ;
> ξέρει κανένας κάτι πάνω σε αυτό;


1. Καμία ISDN συσκευή δεν συνδέεται στις θύρες RJ45 ενός modem-router. Δεν είναι δικτυακές συσκευές, άσχετα το ότι χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο καλώδιο σύνδεσης. Ο μόνος τρόπος να συνδεθούν σε κάποιο modem-router είναι να υποστηρίζει VoIP και να βγάζει εξόδους ISDN. Τέτοια modem-router δίνει σίγουρα η Forthnet και η Cyta σε επαγγελματικά πακέτα σε όσους ζητήσουν πάνω από ένα κανάλι φωνής και θέλουν εξόδους ISDN

2. Τον VoIP server μπορεί να τον δει από το Speedport όποιος έχει VoIP από τον ΟΤΕ. Username και password προφανώς δεν δίνουν. Αλλά και να τα έδιναν κανονικά πρέπει να μην παίζει μέσω internet.

----------


## doki

> 1. Καμία ISDN συσκευή δεν συνδέεται στις θύρες RJ45 ενός modem-router. Δεν είναι δικτυακές συσκευές, άσχετα το ότι χρησιμοποιούν το ίδιο καλώδιο σύνδεσης. Ο μόνος τρόπος να συνδεθούν σε κάποιο modem-router είναι να υποστηρίζει VoIP και να βγάζει εξόδους ISDN. Τέτοια modem-router δίνει σίγουρα η Forthnet και η Cyta σε επαγγελματικά πακέτα σε όσους ζητήσουν πάνω από ένα κανάλι φωνής και θέλουν εξόδους ISDN
> 
> 2. Τον VoIP server μπορεί να τον δει από το Speedport όποιος έχει VoIP από τον ΟΤΕ. Username και password προφανώς δεν δίνουν. Αλλά και να τα έδιναν κανονικά πρέπει να μην παίζει μέσω internet.


οκ 

1. το fritz μόντεμ ρούτερ annex b (μοντέλο που έδινε η hol προ 5ετίας?)  δεχόταν σύνδεση τηλεφωνικών συσκευών, δε θυμάμαι τώρα το interface σύνδεσης αν ήταν rj11 ή rj45

2. αν τα έδιναν, γιατί να μη συνδεόταν με άλλο πάροχο dsl μέσω ίντερνετ; Αυτό είναι μια "συνήθεια" (νομίζω) . Έχω π.χ. αριθμό 2103000ΧΧΧ από τη Yuboto. Όπου και να συνδεθώ, είτε σπίτι είτε δουλειά, με wifi και το zoiper , κάνω τη δουλειά μου (ή τηλ συσκευή voip)

----------


## dimangelid

> οκ 
> 
> 1. το fritz μόντεμ ρούτερ annex b (μοντέλο που έδινε η hol προ 5ετίας?)  δεχόταν σύνδεση τηλεφωνικών συσκευών, δε θυμάμαι τώρα το interface σύνδεσης αν ήταν rj11 ή rj45
> 
> 2. αν τα έδιναν, γιατί να μη συνδεόταν με άλλο πάροχο dsl μέσω ίντερνετ; Αυτό είναι μια "συνήθεια" (νομίζω) . Έχω π.χ. αριθμό 2103000ΧΧΧ από τη Yuboto. Όπου και να συνδεθώ, είτε σπίτι είτε δουλειά, με wifi και το zoiper , κάνω τη δουλειά μου (ή τηλ συσκευή voip)


1. Η HOL έδινε το 7140 αν θυμάμαι καλά, το οποίο δεν έβγαζε εξόδους για σύνδεση ISDN συσκευών, παρά μόνο αναλογικών.

2. Το θέμα είναι και εμπορικό και τεχνικό. Εμπορικό γιατί αν έδιναν την δυνατότητα να έχει παντού ο κάθε ένας το σταθερό του, μπορεί ο καθένας να έδινε τους κωδικούς σε 2-3 φίλους/συγγενείς και αυτοί να μιλούσαν τσάμπα  :Razz:  Τεχνικό γιατί πρόκειται για την σταθερή γραμμή του καθενός και πρέπει να υπάρχει ασφάλεια.

----------


## jkoukos

Όλα τα Fritz έχουν θύρες RJ11 για σύνδεση απλών αναλογικών τηλεφωνικών συσκευών.
Όσα υποστηρίζουν ISDN, έχουν και αντίστοιχη θύρα S0 (που μοιάζει με την RJ45).

Άλλο οι πάροχοι που δίνουν μόνο voip τηλεφωνία (π.χ. Yuboto), όπου για να δουλέψει πρέπει να έχει με κάποιον τρόπο σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο και άλλο οι παραδοσιακοί πάροχοι τηλεφωνίας, όπου έχουμε φυσική γραμμή μέσω της οποίας έχουμε DP. Στους δεύτερους η voip τηλεφωνία είναι κλειδωμένη και δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εκτός της συσκευής που μας δίνουν (υπάρχουν κάποιες εξαιρέσεις).

----------


## doki

> Όλα τα Fritz έχουν θύρες RJ11 για σύνδεση απλών αναλογικών τηλεφωνικών συσκευών.
> Όσα υποστηρίζουν ISDN, έχουν και αντίστοιχη θύρα S0 (που μοιάζει με την RJ45).
> 
> Άλλο οι πάροχοι που δίνουν μόνο voip τηλεφωνία (π.χ. Yuboto), όπου για να δουλέψει πρέπει να έχει με κάποιον τρόπο σύνδεση στο διαδίκτυο και άλλο οι παραδοσιακοί πάροχοι τηλεφωνίας, όπου έχουμε φυσική γραμμή μέσω της οποίας έχουμε DP. Στους δεύτερους η voip τηλεφωνία είναι κλειδωμένη και δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί εκτός της συσκευής που μας δίνουν (υπάρχουν κάποιες εξαιρέσεις).


Αν ψάξεις στο νετ με το λήμμα rj45 θα σου βγάλει isdn rj45! Όχι S0  !

Για τα fritz7140 annex b υπήρχε η δυνατότητα σύνδεσης και λειτουργίας isdn τηλ. συσκευής (όπως και αναλογικών τηλεφωνικών συσκευών στις αναλογικές ή στην αναλογική θύρα) Δεν το δοκίμασα, αλλά παρακολουθούσα κάποια γερμανικά φόρα, όπου το είχαν δεδομένο ότι γινόταν. Ήταν κάπως μπελαλίδικες οι ρυθμίσεις. 

ΥΓ. Στην ευρυζωνική τηλεφωνική γραμμή του ΟΤΕ, μπορεί να υποστηριχθεί φιλοξενία προσωπικού τηλεφωνικού αριθμού (της σειράς 70...);

----------

